# Grüne Algen/Blasen an der Wasseroberfläche



## Portavis (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich hoffe hier ist der richtige Bereich um zu fragen.
Es geht um meinen sehr kleinen Gartenteich den Ich von meiner Nachbarin übernommen habe, nachdem diese weg gezogen ist. Die Wasseroberfläche ist voll von einem grünen Schleier und vereinzelnd grüne Blasen die sich fast so anhören wie Kohlensäure. Das Wasser ist vollkommen Grün und an den Pflanzen und am Rant sind vereinzelnd Blaue Verfärbungen zu sehen.
Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich Null Erfahrungen mit Gartenteichen habe!
Bei dem Teich handelt es sich um einen Heissner PE300 Teichbecken.
Im Teich schwimmen 3 Goldfische (2 kleinere/ca 5 cm & ein größerer/ca 12 cm) plus 3 oder 4 __ Giebel mit je 10-12 cm Länge.
Bin mir nicht 100% sicher ob es Giebel sind, sehen aber sehr danach aus.
Dazu 2 __ Schilf Pflanzen in der Mitte des Teiches und Seerosen im flachen Bereich.
Auf dem Grund liegen ein Paar Steine + Kieselsteine. Kein Sand o.ä.
Es ist ein kleine Pumpe im Wasser mit Fontänen Funktion. Diese besitzt keinen Filter und läuft auch nicht immer. Am Tag um die 10-12 Stunden, da am Teich kein Strom vorhanden ist und das Kabel immer quer über das Grundstück verteilt liegt. Ein Frischwasserzulauf ist nicht vorhanden.
Der Teich ist der Sonne von morgens bis ca 16-17 Uhr voll ausgesetzt. Ein Umsetzten des Teiches ist nicht möglich. Bäume stehen keine drum herum.
Füttern tue ich sehr selten. Die Vorbesitzern hat meines Wissens nach gar nicht gefüttert.
Gestorben sind bisher keine Fische. Nur letztes Jahr als der Teich mit Eis bedeckt war.
Vorhin habe ich ein wenig von diesem grünen Zeug von der Oberfläche entfernt und fand in meinem Kescher ein paar Baby-Fische. Die waren ca einen Zentimeter groß. Also all zu schlecht scheint es den Tieren nicht zu gehen, oder? __ Frösche sind 4 Stück im Teich. Lassen sich sogar streicheln 

Nun meine Fragen:
Sind die Fische in Gefahr?
Was kann ich gegen die Algen, die Blaue Verfärbung und das grüne Wasser tun?
Reicht es Pflanzen am Rand zu verteilen? Oder muss ein UV-Filter her? Wenn ja, was für einer?
Die Kosten sollten so niedrig wie möglich bleiben, da ich (noch) nicht reich bin.
Mir geht es nur darum dass die Fische nicht sterben und gesund leben können.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## DbSam (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo Portemonnaie,

ja, was soll man Dir antworten?
Schwierig ...

Vielleicht kannst Du Dich hier in dem Grundlagenforum mal umschauen und dort zuerst mal im Thread "Fische in kleinen Teichen".
Darin werden die meisten Deiner Frage schon beantwortet.

Und zur allerersten Hilfe solltest Du den Fischen zuliebe vermutlich unbedingt einen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen, um die Wasserqualität zu verbessern.
Den grünen Schleier kannst Du vorher abschöpfen ...

Dann ...
... aber lese erst einmal den oben genannten Beitrag.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Portavis (14. Juni 2018)

Hey DbSam,
danke für deine Antwort!
Ich war wohl zu übereifrig und wollte direkt Hilfe bekommen, anstatt ein wenig zu lesen. 
Werde morgen einen Teil des Wassers wechseln und mich ein wenig in die Materie einlesen.

Vielen Dank für die Links!


----------



## DbSam (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo zurück,

was heißt übereifrig? Im Gegenteil, Fragen sind nie falsch.
Nur eine 'direkte Hilfe' ist eben oft nicht so einfach, wie vom Fragesteller erhofft.



Portavis schrieb:


> ...da am Teich kein Strom vorhanden ist
> ... Ein Frischwasserzulauf ist nicht vorhanden.
> ... Der Teich ist der Sonne von morgens bis ca 16-17 Uhr voll ausgesetzt.
> Ein Umsetzen des Teiches ist nicht möglich.
> ...


Die Antwort ist deshalb schwierig, weil diese eigentlich lauten müsste:
In eine 300-Liter-Teichschale gehören keine Goldfische und __ Giebel, dass verfügbare Wasservolumen ist definitiv zu gering, wie es auch im oben verlinkten Beitrag beschrieben ist.
Auch die Tiefe von nur 50 cm ist im Winter für die meisten Gegenden in Deutschland zu gering.

Wenn Dir das Wohl der Fische am Herzen liegt, dann hast Du aus meiner Sicht  nur zwei Optionen:

Verschenke die Fische an jemand der einen ausreichend großen Teich besitzt
Baue einen ausreichend großen Teich mit entsprechender Filtertechnik, oder einen noch etwas größeren ohne Filtertechnik.
Bis dahin kannst (und solltest) Du den Fischen mit viel Wasserwechseln und dem 24-Stunden-Betrieb der kleinen Fontäne das Überleben erleichtern.

Der von Dir beschriebene grüne Schleier, das könnten Cyanobakterien sein. Abschöpfen und Wasserwechsel, immer wieder ...
'Grünes Wasser' an sich, das sind meist nur Schwebealgen. Unschädlich für die Fische, die stört das nicht, meist unschön im Auge des Besitzers.

Das wäre eine, von Dir gewünschte, direkte Hilfe im Moment. 
Diese entspricht sicherlich nicht unbedingt der von Dir erwarteten ...
Aber bei 300 Liter gibt es aus meiner Sicht keine andere Antwort.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Juni 2018)

Ja, die Fische sind in Gefahr!

300 Liter und Sonne sind ganz schnell tödlich.


----------



## Portavis (14. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für die ehrlichen, direkten Antworten!

Ich werde mal einen Teilwasserwechseln vornehmen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin und dann darüber nachdenken ob es sich lohn einen größeren Teich anzulegen oder die Fische abzugeben. Da ich in einer Mietswohnung lebe, werde ich die Fische wohl abgeben.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Juni 2018)

Das nenne ich ein gute Entscheidung. 

Beschäftige dich bitte zuerst mit Drumherum. Anregungen und alles Weitere bekommst du kostenlos von uns geliefert  (Material ausgeschlossen).


----------

